# Canon announces new creator kits for the EOS 90D, PowerShot G7 X Mark III and EOS M200



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 24, 2019)

> *MELVILLE, N.Y., October 24, 2019* – It’s almost impossible to scroll through your social feeds or visit a website and not encounter a video catching your eye – some online video platforms can see 500 hours of video uploaded every minute1. With so many platforms for innovative vloggers and content creators to share their work, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, is making it easier for them to produce and distribute quality content with the introduction of creator kits for three of the Company’s newest cameras – EOS 90D, PowerShot G7X Mark III and EOS M200.
> 
> Included in each creator kit is a new Canon accessory. Small and mighty, the new Stereo Microphone DM-E100 doesn’t require a battery as it is powered when it’s plugged directly into the microphone jack of the EOS 90D. The new Tripod Grip HG-100TBR includes Wireless Remote BR-E1 that snaps directly into the tripod, providing the ability to release the shutter and start/stop recording video remotely...



Continue reading...


----------



## Kit. (Oct 24, 2019)

"It’s almost impossible to scroll through your social feeds or visit a website and not encounter a video catching your eye" - AdBlockPlus + NoScript help a lot, actually.


----------

